

Algotrading Mythbusting - bgimpert
http://www.onlineinvestingai.com/blog/2010/02/16/expert-profiles-ben-gimpert-discusses-algorithmic-trading/

======
T_S_
From the article: Q: "Where do you think the future of Automated Trading is
headed?"

A: "Distributing computations across many systems with side-effect free
languages like Erlang and Haskell. High-frequency strategies asymptotically
approaching the speed at which the exchange itself can cross orders. Machine-
learning inference from huge amounts of unstructured, ugly, textual and visual
data."

